# Need Muskie Tourny



## Barry Vance (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello due to my partner not being able to compete this year i am looking for a partner for the Indian Muskie Classic this year. I am looking for someone with experiance and feels they can compete with 100+ teams. I have yet to find a partner that can also produce results along with me in this tourney. The classic will be the third Fri, Sat and Sun of May. I would split the cost with someone which is 190 for the entry fee and around 190 for the room for three days and nights. Registration is on thursday night of the tourny and both members of team need to be there. I have had a lot of fun and have learned a ton in this tourney. I am looking for someone that wants to be competitve as a team. The prizes are gear, trips and a mount of the largest Muskie caught. I am a very easy going, a husband, father of two, 39yrs old and am very competitve. I do have my own boat and gear unless such partner would rather use their boat. Would also like to fish other tourneys in the future such as PMTT if i can find the right partner. If you are interested or know somone that would be interested please send me a Pm with contact info and i will contact you asap. There has been teams from Wisconsin, Min and Ohio that have entered this tourney and have won, I live in Northwest Ohio and offer such person a place to stay if they would want to prefish with me before tourney. Spouses are also welcome. If you are interested or know someone who may be, please PM me with contact information and i will contact you asap. Thank you,, Barry Vance


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Barry,

Good luck finding a partner, I hope you get to fish.

Let us know how it turns out.

Taylor


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

that would be a lot of fun I really want to enter a muskie tournament... but I am a broke college student


----------



## rgriffi (Nov 29, 2007)

do you still need a partner? Where at also?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm assuming this tourney is on Webster?? HAve you fished it before?


----------



## rgriffi (Nov 29, 2007)

I was an X bass fisherman but now that i am in college i do not have the time to run a full series of tourneys. I am a michigan native so i do not know the waters


----------

